# How did I get 10.0-RELEASE?



## frankpeng (Jan 18, 2014)

*H*i, guys!

I did a `cd /usr/src; svn up` and `make buildworld && make buildkernel && make installkernel ; reboot` then `mergemaster -p ; cd /usr/src && make installworld ; mergemaster && make clean-old && make clean-old-libs`. I got a 


```
root@d4:/usr/ports/sysutils/ipmitool # uname -a
FreeBSD d4.dc.cdoc.com 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #2 r260830M: Fri Jan 17 15:23:19 EST 2014     root@d4.dc.cdoc.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

On another machine, I did the same thing but:


```
root@j188:/usr/home/peng # uname -a
FreeBSD j188.jentu.ca 10.0-RC5 FreeBSD 10.0-RC5 #3 r260836M: Fri Jan 17 22:09:14 EST 2014     peng@j188.jentu.ca:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

I do not know why.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 18, 2014)

It could just be a timing issue. 10.0-RC5 changed to 10.0-RELEASE in the releng/10.0 branch in the past few days. This might be the cause depending on when you performed your upgrades.

EDIT: releng/10.0 changed from 10.0-RC5 to 10.0-RELEASE on 1/15/2014.


----------



## linecommander (Jan 18, 2014)

```
Updated to revision 260858.
TYPE="FreeBSD"
REVISION="10.0"
BRANCH="RELEASE"
```


----------



## linecommander (Jan 18, 2014)

frankpeng said:
			
		

> `cd /usr/src; svn up`


 and then `grep -A 2 'TYPE="' /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh` you'll see smth something like 
	
	



```
# grep -A 2 'TYPE="' /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh 
TYPE="FreeBSD"
REVISION="10.0"
BRANCH="RELEASE"
```
Without smth something like that you'll have fail.


----------

